# Prolog: Problem mit Listen



## Pazuzu12 (13. November 2010)

Hallo,

als Vorwarnung: bin noch noch ziemlicher Anfänger in Prolog -- wahrscheinlich ist die Lösung zu meinem Problem ziemlich trivial und mit wenigen Zeilen zu machen.... aber ich habe da gerade irgendwie ein ziemliches Brett vor dem Kopf.

Problem: ich habe eine "verschachtelte" Liste von Listen (dh die "inneren" Listen enthalten wiederum Listen als Elemente), also Bsp:


```
Liste1= [ [[1,2],[3]], [[4,5,6],[7,8]] ]
```

und möchte quasi die "inneren" Listen auflösen, so dass eine "einfache" Liste von Listen bleibt, sprich:


```
Liste2= [ [1,2], [3], [4,5,6], [7,8] ]
```

Frage: wie kann ich das am besten lösen?


Randnotiz:
"flatten" kenne ich bereits, löst aber nicht exakt mein Problem.

flatten(Liste1,L) liefert
L=[1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8]

ich möchte aber nur die äusseren Klammern um die inneren Sublisten auflösen, deren innere Listen aber erhalten, also: [[[1,2],[3]] ....] -> [[1,2],[3] ....]

konnte noch kein passende Funktion finden, muss es also vermutlich selbst schreiben.


Danke,
Paz


----------



## deepthroat (15. November 2010)

Hi.

Du willst also flatten für alle Elemente einer Liste aufrufen? Fällt dir da nicht ein Prädikat ein?

Gruß


----------

